# Avian Vet Needed in NE Massachusetts



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everybody. I apologize up front if I'm posting this in the wrong forum. Does anyone here know of an avian vet in northeast Massachusetts, or even south New Hampshire, who is willing to see non-native birds? One of our Starling Talk members has a 1 yr old starling with a disability, and has recently had a nightmare experience with a vet who took her beloved bird, gave her a lecture about illegally confining wildlife, and was going to euthanize Chirpy as a disabled pest species. She actually had to get her lawyer involved to get her bird back. She would like to have a good vet available, and is willing to go a bit of a distance for one, so.....Boston area, northeast Mass, south NH.....

Any names/ideas would be much appreciated.  

Ronni


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Moxie has one now. I will email your question to her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx 
Ronni...I sent her an email. Try contacting her too.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

THANK YOU, Charis........I'll drop her a PM.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Just to update everyone on the PM i sent, I told Ronni I would find the info, I have Dr. Sager's info, but I am not completely sure how to go about this. Dr. Sager sees me under the assumption that I am releasing these birds, and I have only seen Dr. Sager once, so I am not sure how cool he is, but he was recommended to me by that ex-rehabber, and another rehabber that lives in Southern MA. that sees all birds, i think songbirds actually, except doesnt see any pigeons, and she happened to send me a list of vets, but they dont see pigeons, but they might see starlings!!  
I will FIND the freakin' thing first. The Dr. Sager is in Acton, he runs Sager Animal Hospital. I guess he sees a lot of racing pigeons, and is very good with all wildlife, doesnt even charge you, you can give a donation, which i did because i was so grateful to find someone finally! Now, if it is your pet, i assume full charges will apply, wildlife only is based on a donation...
I told Ronni that Dr. Sager seems very nice, and i'm sure he would answer any questions about this. I would even tell him about the incident with the other vet, just to see what he says about the whole thing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Perhaps Ronni's friend can call the clinic and ask to talk to the doctor first, explaining her situation and see if he is willing to treat the bird.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

Charis, she was so horrified by what happened with the first vet that I have no doubt she'll want to talk to any new vet directly before she takes Chirpy for a ride.  

I really appreciate your help, Raina, and I'll watch for your list.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ronni said:


> Charis, she was so horrified by what happened with the first vet that I have no doubt she'll want to talk to any new vet directly before she takes Chirpy for a ride.
> 
> I really appreciate your help, Raina, and I'll watch for your list.


Good.  ...


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there Ronni,
Also, there's a great Avian specialist at the Merrimack Veterinary Hospital in Merrimack, NH - Dr. Chmiel:
http://www.merrimackvet.com/bios/chmiel.htm

The Hospital:
http://www.merrimackvet.com/

I took one of my pigeons to him and I was very impressed. However, I would still recommend calling him first before taking the bird in. I know he treats a variety of birds but not sure about Starlings...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ronni said:


> Hi everybody. I apologize up front if I'm posting this in the wrong forum. Does anyone here know of an avian vet in northeast Massachusetts, or even south New Hampshire, who is willing to see non-native birds? One of our Starling Talk members has a 1 yr old starling with a disability, and has recently had a nightmare experience with a vet who took her beloved bird, gave her a lecture about illegally confining wildlife, and was going to euthanize Chirpy as a disabled pest species. She actually had to get her lawyer involved to get her bird back. She would like to have a good vet available, and is willing to go a bit of a distance for one, so.....Boston area, northeast Mass, south NH.....
> 
> Any names/ideas would be much appreciated.
> 
> Ronni


Dr. Anthony Guerino, Animal Medical Center, Portsmouth, NH 603-436-4922
I use to work for him and he is excellent with birds and exotics.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

Msfreebird and Karen, thank you both very much.  Looks like there will be a few places for her to check out!


----------

